# ridgid x4 r9600



## brises (Apr 7, 2012)

I picked up the ridgid x4 r9600 drill driver/impact driver at home depot for 179..I impulse bought and picked it up thinking it was a good deal..I currently own the Milwaukee 18v 2 piece kit and like it a lot but I'm always willing to try new brands..does anyone own the ridgid kit and is it worth it to keep it or should I just return it...thanks for your suggestions in advance


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

brises said:


> ......I currently own the Milwaukee 18v 2 piece kit....


 If your Milwaukee kit looks like the attached pic then you are
duplicating functions and would be better off returning the Ridgid kit and
getting some additional Milwaukee 18V bare tools. You already have batteries.
Bare Tool examples:

110$ Circular Saw or a
124$ Reciprocating Saw
 add a 17$ Flashlight


----------



## brises (Apr 7, 2012)

That sounds like a better idea..I impulse bought thinking it was a good deal and you can never have too many tools..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100%. The batterys and charger are the expencive part. Stick with one brand, both good tools and will do the job.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

the ridgid drills are good quality tools. i have the x3 kit but if you already have the milwaukee drills then i dont see the point in buying the ridgid drills.


----------

